# رد على موضوع ArtCam Pro 2008 and ClipArt 3D



## salah_design (17 يناير 2011)

اخوتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف اقوم ان شاء الله بتحميل برنامج artcam 2009 كملفات مضغوظه تسهيلا لتحميل البرنامج وبدون برامج مساعدة وسوف يكون كل جزء بحجم 20 ميغابايت وبعد التحميل سوف اشرح طريقة تحميل البرنامج على جهاز الكمبيوتر بعد ان يقوم من يحتاج البرنامج بتنزيل البرنامج من المشاركة
وهكذا سوف تشتغل 3d clipart بشكل كامل
تقبلوا تحياتي 
وهذا هدية مني لمن لا يملك هذا الاصدار


----------



## Ali Zaatar (18 يناير 2011)

salah_design قال:


> اخوتي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سوف اقوم ان شاء الله بتحميل برنامج artcam 2009 كملفات مضغوظه تسهيلا لتحميل البرنامج وبدون برامج مساعدة وسوف يكون كل جزء بحجم 20 ميغابايت وبعد التحميل سوف اشرح طريقة تحميل البرنامج على جهاز الكمبيوتر بعد ان يقوم من يحتاج البرنامج بتنزيل البرنامج من المشاركة
> وهكذا سوف تشتغل 3d clipart بشكل كامل
> ...



أخي الكريم
لقد نزلت البرنامج artCam 2009 على جهاز جديد وجربته لكن 3D Clipart غير شغالة
هل لك طريقة خاصة لتشغيله ؟


----------



## salah_design (18 يناير 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> أخي الكريم
> لقد نزلت البرنامج artcam 2009 على جهاز جديد وجربته لكن 3d clipart غير شغالة
> هل لك طريقة خاصة لتشغيله ؟


اخي الكريم
عدم التشغيل له اكثر من سبب 
اما النسخة غير مزبوطه او فيها مشكلة
او طريقة التحميل او يمكن ان يكون فايروس
على كل حال
حاول تنزيل النسخة التي اضعها وان شاء الله سوف تعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## Ali Zaatar (18 يناير 2011)

أكتر اتمال هو ان النسخة مش كويسة ولمعلوميتك النسخة التي استعملت هي النسخة الموجودة على الموقع
ياريت تحمل نسختك لكي نستفيد منها وشكرا


----------



## salah_design (18 يناير 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> أكتر اتمال هو ان النسخة مش كويسة ولمعلوميتك النسخة التي استعملت هي النسخة الموجودة على الموقع
> ياريت تحمل نسختك لكي نستفيد منها وشكرا


ابشر اخي انا الان برفع بالملفات وان شاء الله لما تكتمل رح انزل روابط التحميل
مع انني سوف ارفع كل جزء يتم رفعه 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## bassamnh (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

bassamnh قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا


العفو يا اخي 
اشكر لك مرورك


----------

